# Professional and Affordable Editing Services (British and American English)



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am an experienced copy editor, content editor and proofreader with hundreds of manuscripts under my belt. 

I have been working as a freelance copy editor and proofreader since 2013. I have also worked as a copy editor and proofreader in academic publishing. I am comfortable with all genres, but a lot of my work has been in erotica, romance, post-apocalypse, sci-fi and thrillers.

Before you make any decisions, you can take advantage of a free 1,000-word sample edit. If you have a tight budget, that doesn't have to be a deal-breaker; I occasionally offer discounts when I am looking to fill last-minute editing spots or get some new clients to pad out my schedule. Editing is a competitive market, so I try to remain affordable whilst offering a superior service. 

This is my full-time job, so I promise to dedicate all my time and energy to working on your manuscript. When you hire me, you are hiring an expert. I am a member of both the American Copy Editors Society and the International Association of Professional Writers and Editors. I am thorough, detail-oriented and have a strong grasp of the English language.

As a dual citizen of the US and the UK, I am comfortable editing both British and American English. I have had clients from England, America, Canada, South Africa and Australia, as well as several whose first language was not English.

My current services and rates are as follows:

Proofreading (single pass) $0.50/100 words (fiction)
                                      $0.60/100 words (non-fiction)

Copy editing (single pass) $0.65/100 words (fiction)
                                      $0.75/100 words (non-fiction)

Copy editing and proofreading package (two passes) $0.95/100 words (fiction)
                                                                            $1.05/100 words (non-fiction)

If you think I might be a good fit for you, send me a message or contact me via www.emilynemchickediting.com. I'd be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi!  I am planning to hire a line editor for four books around January.  I'll definitely check out your prices at that point!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds good, ElHawk. Your sig made me laugh, by the way.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Just one question - you indicated Cambridge...
That implies that you are British?

Just wondering because of the differences in usage, grammar, and punctuation between Brits and USA.

Would you do "American" or "British" proofreading?


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Amy Corwin said:


> Just one question - you indicated Cambridge...
> That implies that you are British?
> 
> Just wondering because of the differences in usage, grammar, and punctuation between Brits and USA.
> ...


Hi Amy,

Definitely an important question. I am indeed British but I do both British and American proofreading.

I taught both American and British English as a TEFL teacher and now live in America and am married to an American, so I am a delightful hybrid of the two cultures.

I work mostly in American English as a writer since it's the biggest audience, and I'd say my proofreading is about 50:50 in terms of English and American clients.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks - that is really good news!
I will need a proofreader soon, so I'm glad I saw your thread.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, Emily. I'll send you an e-mail tomorrow morning Pacific Time. I need a proofreader for my next work which will be hopefully ready in late November or early December.

Sincerely,

Ethan


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

As a proofreader are you good at picking up on tenses?  That's probably the number 1 issue in my book....outside of typos.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Abby,

Yes, I can definitely fix any tense problems. It's a very common issue and it's easy to change.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you just looking for proofreading gigs or also editing work? If the latter, what types of editing are you most experienced/comfortable with? I find each editor i've worked with has strengths and weaknesses and the best editors recognize their abilities and market themselves appropriately. 

Thanks for posting! Go Pirates!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Nico,

Yay Pirates! I'm in Pittsburgh and my husband won't stop talking about it.

Ahem.

To answer your question: I mostly just do proofreading, but with a bit of light editing too. Mostly I can help authors with eliminating typos and errors in spelling and grammar as well as any obvious punctuation errors. 

The extent of my normal editing is changing any sentences which don't flow well or words which sound strange in context etc. I don't usually do a lot of major editing - just touching up a sentence or two but trying to preserve the author's voice. If a book is in need of serious rewriting I'll alert the author to any sections I feel are problematic, but I don't like to do any extensive rewriting and restructuring.

I guess you could call that my 'style'. I'm a very non-invasive editor, so essentially I'd be a good proofreader/editor for anyone who mainly just needs a helping hand with the technical side of things and a little bit of honest, constructive feedback.

If you want me to go through line by line and reshape every sentence, I'm not your woman. Does that help clarify things a bit?


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm offering a 20% discount on books of over 30,000 words between Monday October 14th and Friday October 18th. Spread the word and get in line!

I know that authors of longer books often end up spending loads of money on proofreading services, so I decided to lend a helping hand.

30,000 words = $96, down from $120
40,000 words = $128, down from $160
100,000 words = $320, down from $400

PM me or contact me via my website to get a free 1,000 word proofreading sample. I look forward to working with you!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I've worked with some amazing authors over the past few weeks and I've had some great positive feedback which is posted on my website at http://emilynemchick.weebly.com/testimonials.html

If you've got books that need editing or proofreading, PM me or contact me via my website with any questions or queries. If you want low rates and high standards, get in touch!


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

I have worked with Emily on two books, and she did a fantastic job on both. I'm a bit selfish when it comes to great editors, so I wish I had her amazing service all to myself, but I know her client list will grow significantly. She's that good.  

I look forward to working with Emily on future projects.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Boyd said:


> +1!
> 
> I totally agree!!!!!!!
> 
> My best seller, of course, my breakout, proof read by Emily!!!!


She's awesome. So glad she joined Kboards.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Just wanted to toss up another "Emily is awesome!" comment. 

Thorough, quick, great communication during the process, and she's nice too!  Easily worth the small prices she charges.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Just to let everyone who follows this thread know that I'm going to attempt to decipher this newfangled twitter thing. I'm planning to post updates about my recent work, blog posts, articles, books, and things to do with my editing services, like some of the awesome books I'm editing. Also possibly some other stuff I haven't thought about yet.

If that interests you, please follow me. If it doesn't, please follow me anyway and I'll try not to bug you too often.

Follow me at www.twitter.com/TheWanderer22


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Following a hectic few months, I'm happy to have a bit more upfront availability for the end of February and in March. Any authors who are looking for an editor immediately or in the next few weeks, feel free to get in contact via this thread, a PM or my website http://emilynemchick.weebly.com/ Even if you're book won't be ready for a while, I'd love to hear from you. It's still as cheap as ever at $0.40/100 words.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Just in time for Valentine's Day, haters and lovers alike can find a reason to smile today with 10% off editing for erotica and romances. I'm running the offer for today only, so book an editing date today to get a 10% discount. I look forward to working with you! Send me a PM or contact me via my website. Details at http://emilynemchick.weebly.com/1/post/2014/02/valentines-day-promo.html


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

I just had to say that the typo in this thread title made me laugh.  might want to fix it if you're advertising editing!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my, Diana Gabriel, you're absolutely right. How embarrassing! Thanks for the heads up. As an editor I really should read what I write twice...


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Emily is brilliant - fast, efficient, a pleasure to work with. Can't recommend her highly enough.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a few days still open next week. If anyone wants to schedule a last-minute edit or proofread at the rate of $0.40/100 words, now would be the time. Please get in contact via my website (in my signature). 

If your book is not quite ready yet, I still have some time open in March and April, too. New customers always welcome!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have some spots open in late March and in April. I look forward to working with some great new authors as well as working on the many projects already booked with some of the awesome authors I work with on a regular basis. Contact me at http://emilynemchick.weebly.com/contact.html Free 1,000 word sample upon request and $0.40/100 words for an edit or proofread.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

If anyone needs a proofread ASAP a spot has just opened up in my schedule for the week of April 21. PM me or email me via my website if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a few spaces still left in September and some time next week, so please get in touch if you are interested.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd like to vouch for Emily's services. She has been working with me on my romance series that I plan to publish in the fall and on a few short stories as well. She is easy to work with, responsive, and catches everything. Her turnaround time is excellent. 

Highly recommend! I like her so much, I've even prepaid for my next project.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Emily, how fast do you turn projects around?
Thanks,
Maia


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

maiasepp said:


> Emily, how fast do you turn projects around?
> Thanks,
> Maia


Hi Maia,

It depends on the project and on how busy my schedule is. I can usually turn around a book of up to about 80,000 words within a week, but it might take longer if there are more errors and it needs a lot of attention. Then again, if it is quite clean, it might only take a few days.

I usually ask for a sample and a word count and give an estimate of how long a project will take based on these factors.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

My new rates for editing are:

Proofreading: $0.50/100 words (fiction), $0.60/100 words (non-fiction)

Copy editing: $0.65/100 words (fiction), $0.75/100 words (non-fiction)

Content editing: $0.50/100 words (fiction)

Please visit my website for more details.

I am offering new clients any of these services for $0.40/100 words if they book an editing date within 2014 by September 20. 

If you are an existing client, I will continue to offer you the rate we have previously agreed upon until the end of 2014.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Having finally bought a 2015 planner, I am now booking editing dates for 2015. If you have a manuscript which will be ready in January or February 2015 and would like to know more, please contact me via my website (in my signature).

I'm looking forward to working with many more great authors in the coming year!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I highly recommend Emily's services. She is a delight to work with!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have two weeks free in February (16 and 23) which would be ideal for anyone with a nice long manuscript in need of an edit. Shorter manuscripts are welcome too. Please contact me via my website if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am currently offering 20% off copy editing for new clients. Dates from mid-April are available for longer manuscripts, and earlier dates may be available for manuscripts of 40,000 words or below. If you are interested, please contact me via my website.


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

DO IT - Emily is awesome!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the messages I've been getting. My rates for copy editing are usually $0.65/100 words or $325 for a 50,000 word book. Proofreading is $0.50/100 words or $250 for a 50,000 word book. With the 20% discount I am offering new clients, a copy edit costs just slightly more than a proofread at $0.52/100 words or $260 for a 50,000 word book.

I still have plenty of time available, so please contact me via my website with any questions or for a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have editing spots available in late April and in May. Take advantage of my 20% copy editing discount. All word counts welcome.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Emily, just send you an email from your site. Looking forward to your response.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

A spot in my schedule has opened up for the week of March 23. I am accepting manuscripts of up to 100,000 words to fill this opening. 

For any authors whose manuscripts aren't quite ready yet, I am also accepting new clients for late April onward. Any new client will receive a 20% discount for their first copy edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Editing spots are beginning to fill up for May and June. Get in touch now to book an editing date. I am still offering a 20% discount on copy editing for new clients.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I only have a few editing spots left for May. Get in touch now if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have some availability in September for content editing, copy editing and proofreading. Please email me with any questions.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Need an editor in September or October? I can help! I offer copy editing and proofreading for British and American English. My rates start at $0.50/100 words. Get in touch or visit my website for more information.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Emily, what genres do you like to read? What genres are you passionate about?


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Jim Johnson said:


> Emily, what genres do you like to read? What genres are you passionate about?


Tough question, Jim. I am open to all genres and don't like to pigeonhole myself as a reader of any single genre. I am currently reading The Word Exchange, which is a dystopian sci-fi thriller. The last two books I really enjoyed were The Namesake, which I'd classify as literary fiction and Me Before You, which I'd describe as a contemporary romance with a tragic twist. A few of my favorite authors of all time are Neil Gaiman, Kazuo Ishiguro and J.K. Rowling.

I could write you an essay, but suffice to say that if it's well written, I will read it.


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Im about halfway through the process of writing my first ever manuscript so hopefully I can make the deadline for your October special- oops that was from last year! D'oh!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

JTriptych said:


> Im about halfway through the process of writing my first ever manuscript so hopefully I can make the deadline for your October special- oops that was from last year! D'oh!


Sorry, JTriptych! I do sometimes offer discounts to first-timers though, so watch this space!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have some open space in October. All genres welcome. Rates starting at $0.50/100 words.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Hi Emily,

Good timing. I'm writing my first Chick Lit book and will be needing an editor who is used to UK spelling, etc, so I'll be seeking your services in the near future.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

garam81 said:


> Hi Emily,
> 
> Good timing. I'm writing my first Chick Lit book and will be needing an editor who is used to UK spelling, etc, so I'll be seeking your services in the near future.


I am looking forward to hearing from you, garam81.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I've (finally!) started working on my schedule for next year. Anyone interested in content editing, copy editing or proofreading in 2016, send me a message.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have a few dates available in January. Please contact me if you are interested. Rates starting at $0.50/100 words.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy New Year! I have some space available in February and March. Any length and genre accepted. Please email or PM me if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have space available in February and March. Email me if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Just a reminder that I offer both fiction and non-fiction copy editing and proofreading. Check out my website for more information. I am still accepting manuscripts for February and March.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am now fully booked for February, but I have one spot still open in March and plenty of space in April.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Last chance for an editing spot in April. May and beyond are still flexible. Email or PM me.


----------



## noirhvy (Dec 29, 2015)

Whut is a TELF?


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

noirhvy said:


> Whut is a TELF?


Teaching English as a Foreign Language


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

Quick testimonial: Emily has proofread both my manuscripts and done a great job on both of them. Her rates are very reasonable, and if you're an author like me who writes long books and needs to work within a budget then I'd definitely recommend Emily's proofreading services. She also got both my manuscripts back to me well within the deadline we agreed.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

March and April are fully booked but I still have some availability in May. Email me now to ask a question, get a free sample edit or reserve a spot.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have a few spots open in May and plenty of room in my schedule over the summer months. Get in touch if you would like to book a spot or find out more about my services.


----------



## XandrieKovak (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Emily,

I noticed you said you're also an author. I happen to be a graphic designer (10+ years experience) who specializes in book cover design...and an author too. Would an exchange of graphic design for editing services arrangement be something you're interested in?


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

XandrieKovak said:


> Hi Emily,
> 
> I noticed you said you're also an author. I happen to be a graphic designer (10+ years experience) who specializes in book cover design...and an author too. Would an exchange of graphic design for editing services arrangement be something you're interested in?


An exchange isn't something I'd be interested in at the moment. Currently I am focusing solely on the editing aspect of self-publishing rather than writing.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Another editing spot has opened up in May and there are still several open dates in June. Email me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

May is almost full but there is plenty of space in June and July. Contact me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Get in touch now to book an editing slot for this summer. All genres welcome. Check out my website for more information.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm still booking for June, July and August. Any length, any genre. Get in touch.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Last chance for a June editing date. I still have some spots open in July and August.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi there! I had a last-minute postponement so I have an editing slot available next week. Please contact me if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Last chance for July editing and spots open in August and September. Get in touch!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm offering a 20% discount on copy editing for new clients who book spots in November and December of 2016. Mention KBoards to receive this discount. Please get in touch if you would like more information.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Update: November is pretty solidly booked but I am still offering a 20% discount on copy editing to new clients in December. Book your spot now!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Special offer! If you like to plan ahead, book an editing spot now for 2017 and get a 20% discount. This offer is running until December 31, 2016. Email me if you'd like any more information or a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am currently offering a 20% discount on any editing service for new clients. You can check out the details on the special offers page on my website. I have been working as a copy editor and proofreader for several years and I am thorough, professional and affordable. I am refocusing my attention on freelance editing after a sojourn as a copy editor in the academic publishing world. I am looking forward to forging some great new relationships with authors. Please get in touch via my website, www.emilynemchickediting.com, if you are interested in reserving an editing spot or getting a free sample edit.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Hi Emily,

I'm terrible at math. I haven't seen editing fees broken out by 100 words before. What would be the price for a fiction manuscript of 87,400 words? Copy edit. Thanks!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Hi Emily,
> 
> I'm terrible at math. I haven't seen editing fees broken out by 100 words before. What would be the price for a fiction manuscript of 87,400 words? Copy edit. Thanks!


Hi Alan,

An 87,400 word copy edit would usually be $568, but with the 20% discount you'd be looking at $454.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have plenty of space in my schedule over the next few months. I am offering a 20% discount on any of my services as well as a free sample edit. Get in touch if you have any questions or would like to schedule a copy edit, proofread or content edit. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

If you're looking for an editor now or in the future, get in touch. New clients will receive a 20% discount. Rates (before discount) begin at $0.50/100 words.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy July! I am still offering 20% off my services. I have editing spots open as early as late July. Get in touch for a sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out my new editing portfolio page on my website: http://www.emilynemchickediting.com/portfolio.html. It is by no means a comprehensive list of everything I've edited (that would go on for a long, long time) but rather a selection of a few exceptional authors with whom I have worked on many projects. Hopefully it gives a good idea of my range and experience.

I still have editing spots open in July, August and beyond. New clients get a 20% discount.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have last-minute spots available from now until the end of the month. Send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am now booking for October, November and December. New clients get a 20% discount. Contact me for more information or a free 1,000 word sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have spots available in October and beyond. I can also accept shorter manuscripts for September. Get in touch for a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Due to a last-minute cancellation I have an open editing slot for the week of September 5. If you are interested, please get in touch. I'm also booking for November, December and January. New clients get a 20% discount.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have some editing spots open in November and December. Get in touch for a free sample edit. I'm still offering a 20% discount for new clients. Check out my website www.emilynemchickediting.com and send me a message via my contact form.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

October is full, but I still have some spots open in November and December. Book now to secure a spot.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy October! I'm still offering a 20% discount for new clients. Get in touch for a sample edit or to book an editing date. All genres welcome.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am now booking for December, January and February. I'm still offering a 20% discount for new clients. Get in touch for a free sample edit. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a re-opened editing date on November 20. Contact me if you are interested. I am also booking for December, January and February. New clients get a 20% discount.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have an opening for November 20 and a couple of dates remaining in late December. Get in touch with any questions or for a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm working on a FAQ page for my website to help authors get more information about how I work before committing to an edit. I also offer a free sample of 1,000 words on request. It's important to find the right editor for your book, and I want to make the process as easy as possible.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out the new FAQ page on my website. Are there any other questions I should add? Thanks for the feedback! https://www.emilynemchickediting.com/faqs.html


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm booking up fast for January and February. Get your spot soon!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope everyone has had a wonderful, productive and fulfilling 2017! Now on to 2018! I still have editing slots available in February and beyond. Check out my website and get in touch if you'd like to discuss a project.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am booking for February, March and April. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have editing spots available in February and March. New clients get a 20% discount. Get in touch for a free sample edit.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Emily did a fantastic job proofreading my manuscript. I was amazed at how she managed to combine quick work with painstaking accuracy. I feel much better knowing she looked at my story before I send it out into the world!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, Evelyn! It was a pleasure working with you.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

One more call for anyone interested in booking an editing date in February or March. I still have some spots available.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a very limited amount of space left in March and plenty of spots available in April and May. Get in touch for a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

A last-minute cancellation means I still have some space in March for new clients. Check out my website www.emilynemchickediting.com and get in touch if you like what you see.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Now booking for April and beyond.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have spots open in April, May and June. Get in touch for a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Now booking for May, June and July.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out my updated website www.emilynemchickediting.com. I still have editing spots open in May and beyond.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have one editing spot left in late May and one in June. Get in touch for a free 1,000-word sample edit!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Make sure you aren't making any of these common consistency errors: https://www.emilynemchickediting.com/blog/editing-tip-common-consistency-errors-you-might-be-making

Or you can hire me to check for you


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have editing spots open in July, August and beyond. Check out my website www.emilynemchickediting.com and get in touch if you have any questions!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am still booking for July and beyond. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have editing spots open in August and beyond. I might be able to fit a short manuscript or two into my July schedule too. Get in touch for more information.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Now booking for September and beyond.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have a few open editing spots in the next few months. Get in touch for a free sample edit.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm all booked up for August and September, but I still have some space in October and beyond.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, October has been a crazy month! Thank you to all the wonderful authors who have trusted me with your manuscripts.

I have openings in December and beyond. Get in touch if you'd like to learn more about my services.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

After a wildly busy October and November, I am ready to take on some new clients again. I have openings in December, January and February. Get in touch for a free sample edit.


----------



## Travelian (Jun 1, 2017)

Just wanted to vouch for Emily. I worked with her a few months ago. She was thorough and very easy to work with.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am still booking clients for December, January and February. Check out my website (link in signature) for info on my rates and services!


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello Emily! For anyone considering Emily for these services, I have worked with her before. She does great work at an affordable price. 

Sent from my 5049W using Tapatalk


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Edward Lake said:


> Hello Emily! For anyone considering Emily for these services, I have worked with her before. She does great work at an affordable price.
> 
> Sent from my 5049W using Tapatalk


Thanks, Edward! It was a pleasure working with you.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Happy New Year! I hope everyone has a productive and prosperous 2019. I'm already fully booked for January, but I have a few spots open in February and March. Get in touch if you'd like to hear more about my services.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am booking for February, March, and April. New clients are very welcome.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have some editing spots open in March and beyond. I offer a free sample edit of 1,000 words, so don't hesitate to get in touch and see if I might be the right editor for you.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I have editing spots available in March, April, and May. All genres are welcome. Check out my website www.emilynemchickediting.com for my rates and services.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Last chance for an editing spot in March. I still have two available. I am also booking for April and beyond.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you need an editor in April or beyond? I have room available in my schedule. I offer a free sample edit of 1,000 words, and I am happy to answer your questions regarding the editing process. I look forward to hearing from you! https://www.emilynemchickediting.com/


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out my new blog post. Should British authors write in American English? Find out my thoughts and feel free to add your two cents (or pence!) as readers and authors. https://www.emilynemchickediting.com/blog/should-a-british-author-write-in-us-english


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I am booking for July, August and September. Get in touch if you would like a free sample edit of 1,000 words. You can check out my website at https://www.emilynemchickediting.com/.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Me too!



AbbyDavis said:


> As a proofreader are you good at picking up on tenses? That's probably the number 1 issue in my book....outside of typos.


----------



## emilynemchick (Sep 25, 2013)

I still have some editing spots available in July, August and September. I'm open to all genres. Check out my website www.emilynemchickediting.com and get in touch for a free 1,000-word sample edit.


----------

